# JD 425 lawn and garden tractor w/ 60" rotary mower deck



## edk92 (Sep 26, 2004)

cruisin 

HELP!!!

I have had this tractor and deck for the last five years, and in the last year I have had major issues. One of the issues is that the fuel pump/filter is not functioning correctly. Whenever I leave the tractor alone for a few weeks, it will not start, except when I take an air pump and put the nozzle on the open end of the fuel tank for a few minutes. Any suggestions? And two my major problem now is that whenever I mow the lawn with the tractor it now stalls every two or three feet no matter the length of the grass and it seems it has lost some of its overall horsepower whenever the mower deck is on. Please help because I just spent a boatload of money to get somethings repaired, yet the John Deere dealer in this area of Ohio could not solve the problem after having the tractor for a period of three weeks!!!

Help

Desperate in NE Ohio!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum edk92! :friends: :cheers: Sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time with your Deere. 

It sounds to me like the carb. is being starved for fuel.  I would suspect that a needle valve or some fuel passage allowing fuel to flow in or to the carb is severely restricted. If the tractor has been allowed to set for prolonged periods of time with the fuel shut off and or no Stabile treated gas; this can cause the carb to become gummed up with fuel residue. I assume that you or the dealer verified proper function of the fuel pump and the filter. If this is the case, the problem almost certainly is with the carb. It will most likely require a disassembly and soak in a carb. cleaner as well as be blown out with pressurized air. 

I would also check the bottom of the fuel tank to ensure nothing is impeding the flow of fuel from the tank pickup. This could cause the same sympotoms. 

I am not real knowlegdable on the 425's but I saw your post go unanswered and gave it my best shot. 

Be sure and give us a follow up on what was the problem if you get it fixed. I am sure some others will jump in here and give their thoughts and ideas. Good luck with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

edk42,
I had a 425 for 7 years and it's achilles heel was the carb. Check to see if the foam oil filter element around the air filter is clean. If it is clogged with dirt, you will flood the cylinders. If the element is clean then it's a good possibility that there is an internal problem with the carb so ask your dealer if it was rebuilt/replaced. If not, have them take it back and fix it for free since they should have caught this sometime in the 3 weeks they had it.


----------

